# Pup's first grouse.



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Took the pup out for her first grouse hunt. She did great (the scenery wasn't too bad either).


















Never seen one of these in the grouse woods before.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Dying to get out there! Work has me on overload right now. And then there's the archery elk too...


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Gotta love puppy's first.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

LOVE the scenery in that second picture! Sounds/looks like a great experience.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks willfish. I was surprised to see that picture turn out as well as it did. It's been a very fun season so far.


----------

